
Inter-Connect multiple apps on your desktop to increase your productivity - cruxcode
Please watch this video for a demo of our product and intro to our product.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;7LrVCEPvG8U<p>Email us at contact@quaffles.com
======
cruxcode
About Us

We create software bots which increases employee efficiency, reduces errors
thereby making them more productive in their job. Our product caters to the
needs of people who are: involved in data collection and data entry
activities; those who work on multiple applications at the same time to carry
out a single task.

Our product connects different apps together, hence: as you type data in one
application, it will be reflected in all other applications in real time when
you paste data in one application, it will be pasted in all other applications
too when you click a button in one app, actions will be triggered on other
apps too

Our bot will work alongside you in the background without impacting your
experience. The deployment is easy as the bot gets deployed on your desktop
and doesn’t need any connection to your backend or database.

